# Wagner's "Ride of the Valkyries" on Vuvuzela cut short!



## bachtothefuture (Mar 16, 2011)

NYPD not fans of Wagner and/or the Vuvuzela:


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

It loses a little in the transcription.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

bachtothefuture said:


> NYPD not fans of Wagner and/or the Vuvuzela:


Pretty funny!


----------

